# List of Strains



## Sloft (Dec 24, 2009)

There was a list of all the Homing Pigeon Strains somewhere around the net or maybe on this forums. Does anyone know where it is. Thanks.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you refering to the pigeon family tree of strains Warren Smith shared on this forum recently? Basically shows who made who.... If so go to Warrens profile and look at threads recently started by him and it should be on there.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Over the 30 plus years that I had pigeons I have tried several "So Called" Strains--Spelling may not be correct?????
Aarden-Bekaert-Boers-Catresse-Claessen-Dordins-Devrent-Fabray-Gitts-Hofken-Horeman-Houben-Janssen-Lacosta-Meulman-Morton-Pepperman-Schmeil-Sion-Stassart-Tournier-Traet-Van Loon-
And I am sure Warren can add a few more.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Havenith, Van wanroy, Van Hove, Gordons, Simons, Hofkens, Van Elsackers, Verkerks, Vandenabeele, Koopman, Schaerlaeckens, Husken Van Reils, Staff Van Reets, Cassarts


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Trentons and Gurnays jump to mind.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sky tx said:


> Over the 30 plus years that I had pigeons I have tried several "So Called" Strains--Spelling may not be correct?????
> Aarden-Bekaert-Boers-Catresse-Claessen-Dordins-Devrent-Fabray-Gitts-Hofken-Horeman-Houben-Janssen-Lacosta-Meulman-Morton-Pepperman-Schmeil-Sion-Stassart-Tournier-Traet-Van Loon-
> And I am sure Warren can add a few more.


Those would only be the more well known "strains", the reality may be that there are thousands of "strains" in the world today. And I doubt there is anywhere near a complete list. One could argue that there may be nearly as many strains as there are fanciers. 

*Genetic strain*: group of organisms of the same species possessing distinctive hereditary characteristics that distinguish them from other such groups.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

you guys can call them whatever you want;
their still racing pigeons.lol.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

fresnobirdman----
Just Curious--what Strains you race?
Your name--you must fly Canaries.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

as a matter of fact i love canaries.
and the strain i fly are called you face.
aha


----------

